# Minitab Reference Manual



## خالد نوري الهاشمي (27 يوليو 2008)

أصدقائي الكرام أقدم إليكم اليوم كتاب يشرح أفضل برنامج إحصائي هندسي على الإطلاق...

يعتبر برنامج Minitab من البرامج المتخصصة في عماليات ANOVA بجميع أنواعها كذلك يعتبر من البرامج المهمة في Statistical Quality Control وتحديدا Control Charts أيضا يستخدم Minitab في إيجاد Reliability بجميع مقيسها... بالمختصر يعتبر هذا البرنامج ثورة في عالم الإحصاء الهندسي...

وهذا رابط الكتاب
http://rapidshare.com/files/132779466/Minitab__Reference_Manual.rar.html

أصدقائي أرجومنكم إرسال أرائكم وتعليقاتكم على الكتاب...​


----------



## فتوح (27 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
وجاري التحميل


----------



## eng_eslam (5 أغسطس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الحازم بن احمد (13 أغسطس 2008)

اولا الربط 
مش موجود لانه مش شغال
اصلا ارجو تعديل الرابط
لانني
اعرف مدي اهميه هذا البرنامج


----------



## starmoooon (3 يوليو 2009)

البرنامج اصلاا جامد والرابط شغال كويس اوى

جزاك الله كل خير

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ايوان الاندلس (3 أكتوبر 2009)

الرابط مش شغال ارجو تعديل الرابط


----------

